

Why you should buy shares in BlackBerry right now - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/why-you-should-buy-shares-in-research-in-motion-right-now-2011-01-06

======
axiom
Also their recent strategy of suing successful developers on their platform
shows they're serious about keeping the Blackberry competitive!

I know that's the kind of company I'd bet on.

------
RodgerTheGreat
This article fails to make a convincing argument for how the Playbook will
fare any better than the dozens of "me too" Android tablets already on the
market.

Why do enterprise customers need tablet devices? What is the advantage to a
tablet device running the RIM OS versus whatever desktop operating system the
company uses for the rest of their infrastructure? Is RIM going to make
another aborted attempt at pushing their app store, or are they betting on a
third party to pick up the slack?

Opinions are cheap- let's see some harder facts.

------
radicaldreamer
Actually, the company that seems most promising to me at the moment (as an
undervalued stock) is HP.

WebOS is a solid OS and HP has a lot of experience making and shipping
hardware. There's a lot of potential for integration between WebOS and the
other devices they already make: laptops, printers, netbooks, phones, and
tablets.

------
vessenes
My favorite line in the article is when he says that RIM has "two CEOs".

If one is good, two must be better!

I don't have any investment advice re: RIM, but I can say with confidence that
we're not downloading their tablet SDK anytime soon.

------
ConceptDog
With the flood of android tablets that'll be coming out later this year, the
price point for the blackberry tablet is way too high. Even apple will likely
have a price drop associated with iPad2.

Blackberry is heading back to enterprise, and that's where it should try to
solidify.

------
booi
By the sound of the article, I don't think the author even owns a blackberry
smartphone. I do. It's garbage. Think companies will stay loyal to BB? Think
again. A tablet device that nobody has touched yet is a non-product in my
mind.

------
dholowiski
I should buy RIMM because - google and apple haven't eaten their lunch in
corporations, yet, and the playbook, a product that doesn't even exist, might
make #2 in the tablet market? And how many new tablets are being released at
ces?

------
pbhjpbhj
>Why you should buy shares in BlackBerry right now

Because I just did and I want a quick out ...!?

